# Eröffnung von Dual und 4Cross-Strecke



## Fh4n (6. September 2004)

Große Eröffnungsparty!

Am 11. September 2004 eröffnen wir das Team Black Elite unsere neue Mountainbike Dual- und 4-Cross-Strecke am Kaliberg Empelde bei Hannover.

Eingeladen ist jeder mit und ohne Mountainbike. Natürlich kann unsere Strecke ausgiebig getestet werden.

Für Beschallung der Ohren und für das leibliche Wohl wird auch gesorgt.


Was, Wo und Wann?

MTB-Eröffnungsparty

Kaliberg Empelde
Hansastraße 55A
30952 Hannover-Empelde

Am 11.09.2004 von 14:00 bis 20:00 Uhr


----------



## Würfel (6. September 2004)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (6. September 2004)

Hoffe es kommen ein paar von euch vorbei.
Es sind auch andere herzlich eingeladen, die nicht in der Region wohnen.

Ich sag nur soviel:
Am Samstag werden sich die Hannover Bikerlocals da treffen


----------



## Rabbit (6. September 2004)

Schade, ich kann das kommende Wochenende leider nicht. Hätte man schön mit einer Deistertour verbinden können 

Viel Erfolg und insbesondere viel Spaß bei der "Party"


----------



## Spasemacke (6. September 2004)

hehe
habe am wocheende nen flyer bekommen.
bin auf jeden fall dabei.
bringe noch zwei mädels mit (also meine kumpels)
sag mal bist du da auch in dem team, Fh4n?


----------



## harryhallers (7. September 2004)

Hammer,

habe ich ja gar nichts von mitbekommen.
War ja schon von Benther begeistert, bis ich neulich beim neuen Hühnerleiterdrop mit den Kopf zuerst runter bin.

Gibt es schon Bilder zum gucken?

Ich werde auf jeden Fall mal vorbeischauen.

LG.


----------



## Fh4n (7. September 2004)

www.teamblackelite.de ist die Homepage, aber ihr sollte beim Laden der Site auf "skip intro" klicken, da sonst ein Error kommt.

Ne ich bin da nicht im Verein, werde aber am Samstag fragen, ob die noch welche suchen.
Die hatten bloß am Samstag gefragt, ob ich Flyer austragen will...
Mein Onkel und ich waren nur am letzen Samstag mal gucken wie die Strecke aussieht.
Waren aber noch am Buddeln. Wir sind ein kurzes Stück abgefahren...sehr schneller Flow, also Protectoren bring ich aufjedenfall mit, also komplette Montur


----------



## Würfel (7. September 2004)

wie muß ich mir denn das vorstellen? ist das eine art bikepark oder wie? ist das alles offiziell, oder mal eben so gebuddelt?


----------



## harryhallers (7. September 2004)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> www.teamblackelite.de ist die Homepage, aber ihr sollte beim Laden der Site auf "skip intro" klicken, da sonst ein Error kommt.


Hammer, die Bilder aus dem Benther sind geil!
Wo ist denn der Table in der Eilenride bzw. der Spot wo ihr die Pics gemacht habt?
Und die Bilder von der Strecke finde ich auch nicht auf euer Page unter welchen Punkt sollen die denn stehen?

LG Bang.


----------



## Fh4n (7. September 2004)

Ich denke mal die ersten Bilder kommen am Sonnabend auf die HP nach der Eröffnung.
hier werden sie dann zu finden sein:
Die Fotos werden in der Rubrik "Fotos" zu finden sein, bei "Helltrack".

P.S.: ich gehört nicht zu Team Black Elite 
habe nur ehrenamtlich die Flyer ausgetragen.


----------



## Spasemacke (7. September 2004)

will da auch ins team.
aber weiß net. bin glaube ich ne zu große lusche!   
da sind aber schon viele im team!
weiß jemand wie lange es die schon gibt?
ne geschichte gibt es da ja net.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (7. September 2004)

Och so nen paar Jahre wirds die schon geben denke ich mal.
Macht doch nichts, wenn du ne Lusche bist...nobody is perfect...  
Übung macht den Meister...


----------



## Spasemacke (7. September 2004)

hm, bin immer mit mir selbst am streiten, ob ich da die strecke mal ausprobieren soll oder net.    
ist die schwer?


----------



## Fh4n (8. September 2004)

Am Anfang ist sie recht steil, man kriegt ziemlich Dampf drauf.
Als wir sie getestet haben, war sie noch nicht fertig, und der Boden war auch noch ein bisschen locker und "schwammig". Wenn du ohne zu bremsen runterrasen würdest, ist das schon ganz schön schnell.
Wir sind auch nur ein kurzes Stück abgefahren.
Dazwischen sind eben Steilkurven und Tables. Die Tables sind nicht so riesig, aber die Steilkurven gehen schon fast an die 2m hoch. Es gibt auch ein paar Ramps, die klein, aber "fein" sind, d.h., dass wenn man da mit Speed rüberdüst, die zu schönen "Anschussrampen" werden können...

Ich werde die Strecke auf jedenfall testen und ein paar mal shreddn.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann am Samstag.
P.S.: soll wir dich vielleicht abholen?
Wir kommen aus Hannover-Bothfeld und fahren mits Rad hin.


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. September 2004)

Hi.
Hört sich ja echt gut an. Auf 'ner richtigen Dualstrecke wollte ich schon immer mal fahren. Vielleicht komme ich noch in den Semesterferien bei euch vorbei. Und zwar mit 'nem Freund, der in H-Town studiert. Der ist auch manchmal im Deister unterwegs.
Ciao.


----------



## Spasemacke (9. September 2004)

komme schon mit meinem radl, aber ob ich dann teste werde ich da entscheiden.
danke für das angebot mit dem abholen  , aber dann würdet ihr nen umweg machen, denke ich.
man sieht sich dann da!
bis denne


----------



## Fh4n (11. September 2004)

Also ich war da...
Das Wetter war ja gräßlich. Die Strecke war leider total aufgeweicht und super schlammig. Bin 3-4 mal gefahren. Das Tempo musste ich leider an manchen Stellen rausnehmen, da es einfach zu glitschig war. Sehr hat mir auch die letze Abfahrt, die zwar steil ist, aber man konnte das Rad laufen lassen und dann schön zum abbremsen in die Steilkurve brettern.
Einige der Locals kannte ich schon, auch den einen Verkäufer von Keha-Sport war vor Ort.

Wer von euch war auch da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harryhallers (11. September 2004)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich war da...
> Das Wetter war ja gräßlich. Die Strecke war leider total aufgeweicht und super schlammig. Bin 3-4 mal gefahren. Das Tempo musste ich leider an manchen Stellen rausnehmen, da es einfach zu glitschig war. Sehr hat mir auch die letze Abfahrt, die zwar steil ist, aber man konnte das Rad laufen lassen und dann schön zum abbremsen in die Steilkurve brettern.
> Einige der Locals kannte ich schon, auch den einen Verkäufer von Keha-Sport war vor Ort.
> 
> Wer von euch war auch da?




Ich wollte, habe ea aber irgenwie vergessen und heute als ich eine Strassenrunde gemacht habe mich böse in die Kurve gelegt, weil es ao nass war.
Offener Hüftbruch   

Bin mal gespannt, wann es Bilder gibt.
Ist denn die Strecke jetzt immer offen, oder gibt es da Zeiten?

LG Bang.


----------



## Fh4n (12. September 2004)

Man darf die Strecke nur mit Vereinsmitgliedschaft betreten.
Samstags ist Training, aber vielleicht kann man dann mal 1 2 mal runter fahren...


----------



## trialco (15. September 2004)

@Spasemacke

Das mit dem Team fing so ungefähr 2001 an,
mit dem Bau einer Strecke in der Eilenriede.
War anfangs auch mitglied, hab aber dann angefangen mit Trial.
Soweit ich weiss, muss man aber monatlich ganzschön blechen um dabei
zu sein, so 20 Eups. Sind aber nur nette Leute im Team.

Greetz Malte


----------



## Fh4n (15. September 2004)

Wo genau ist die Strecke in der Eilenriede?
20 solls nur im Jahr kosten...


----------



## Würfel (15. September 2004)

Mitglied muss ich nicht unbedingt werden. Aber ich würde die Strecke gerne nochmal bei Trockenheit befahren. Ihr könnt ja nächsten Sommer nochmal irgendein Event starten


----------



## pimpelmoser (16. September 2004)

Moin!

Ich hoffe mal alle Klarheiten beseitigen zu KÃ¶nnen:

Immer Samstags von 14-18uhr/open end ist training angesagt. Los gehts das erste mal am 18.09.
Das befahren der Strecke ist fÃ¼r Teammitglieder (20â¬ Jahresbeitrag + 10â¬ AufnahmegebÃ¼hr)  Kostenlos,dazustoÃende rider zahlen nach unterschreiben eines haftungsverzichts 3â¬.

RÃ¼gt unser Team bitte nich wegen den 3â¬, ich denke, das sich das im rahmen bewegt und bezÃ¼glich unserer bisherigen ausgaben (z.b. erÃ¶ffnung) im rahmen hÃ¤lt.
NatÃ¼rlich muss die strecke noch wachsen und sich entwickeln, sie macht aber schon jetzt extrem laune!!!

Zur Strecke:
Sie ist momentan supertrocken/fest und durch die vielen fahrten (insbes. am erÃ¶ffnungs tag- danke jungs  ) gut "verdichtet".
Buddeln werden wir, damit kein turmbau zu babel entsteht, im kollektiv. ferner spart das schweiÃ, Ã¤rger und wortgefÃ¤chte, die da wÃ¤ren, falls jemand sich bei seinem lieblings-double schmeiÃt, da es auf einmal ein triple geworden ist...

Unser Webmaster ist grad etwas abstinent, daher wird es bald eine ganz neue seite geben, fotos werde ich ertsmal in diesem fred(=thread, kann keine sau ausprechen..) posten.


Bei weiteren Fragen einfach
Bijan  (kÃ¶nnte lÃ¤nger dauern, da er echt viel um die ohren hat)
oder mich (hmm, dauert wohl auch manchmal- man muss ja auch mal radfahrn...)
anmailen.

so, das wars fÃ¼rs erste...

Horido und grÃ¼Ãt mir die Waldfee,
Bis samtag,

Roland


----------



## Gerrit (16. September 2004)

Steppenwolf83 schrieb:
			
		

> fotos werde ich ertsmal in diesem fred ... posten.



Moin,
so tu' er das doch bitte mal. Würde mir euer Werk ganz gern mal ansehen  Vielleicht komme ich Samstag mal vorbei.

cheers,
gerrit


----------



## Fh4n (16. September 2004)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kostet das Trikot einmalige 50.
Wie auch immer, ist es schlimm, wenn ich am Samstag etwas später komme, und auch noch in den Verein möchte.
Bijan hatte mir eine Mail geschrieben, dass ihr euch unten um 13.45 trefft...


----------



## pimpelmoser (16. September 2004)

Ich wÃ¼rd mal sagen +/- 1/4std. ist okay...

jetzt erstmal alle bilder in der 

-no comment- 

version...
































*und das trikot:* (50â¬, made bei bio-racer, also auch wie die kona etc. teamtrikots)






--> jetzt muss nur noch das wetter stimmen!!!

bis denn!


----------



## pimpelmoser (16. September 2004)

nachschub...











horido!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (16. September 2004)

Wird man als Ü30 eigentlich von der Strecke getreten oder darf man da auch mal runtereiern  ??? Muss ich meinen MX-Helm, Brustpanzer etc. mitbringen?? Wie hoch sind die Tables / drops? 

Jaja, jede Menge Fragen - aber ihr seid ja selbst schuld 

cheers,
gerrit


----------



## pimpelmoser (17. September 2004)

@gerrit bzw. alle, die fahren wollen und sich über die schutzkleidung den kopf zerbrechen (gegen kopfzerbrechen ist sie ja eigentlich da!):

lt. streckeninfo und haftungsverzicht (alte version, von der erröffnung) erkennt jeder die protektorenflicht (helm, knie/beinschutz) an.



> Fh4n: Wir sind ein kurzes Stück abgefahren...sehr schneller Flow, also Protectoren bring ich aufjedenfall mit, also komplette Montur



ich denke, das ist vernünftig und jeder,der den mtb-sport semi-ambitioniert betreibt hat diese ausrüstung am beat  


sowohl als 30- oder 13 jähriger (haftungverzicht bei personen unter 18 muss von den gesetzl. vertretern unterschrieben werden) ist die strecke gemütlich und sicher fahrbahr- man wird nicht gescheucht, verjagt oder umgeheitzt, wenn man erstmal auf tuchfühlung geht. die strecke ist komplett fahr-/rollbar, es gibt also keine drops/tables etc. die nur überspringbar sind, damit man auch als "anfänger" (nicht bender-verwandt) freude haben kann. einzige schlüsselstellen, die bei der eröffnung nicht von allen gefahren wurden sind ein steiles stück ca. 40m am anfang und 70m im zielbereich... 

falls einige heizer rekorde brechen wollen ist das auch kein problem, die strecke ist locker mit 3 personen simultan befahrbar, mindestens 2 biker passen auf der gesamten streckenlänge nebeneinander   wie es mit den abfahrten genau geregelt wird entscheiden wir situativ, je nach nach schnelligkeit bzw. können und tatendrang der fahrer...

in zukunft werden auch einsteigerkurse etc. stattfinden, jeder neuling ist also recht herzlich eingeladen!

so, gehe jetzt arbeiten,RadSport Arnum bis denn dann!!!


----------



## Edith L. (17. September 2004)

Jetzt wo ich die Bilder sehe......  
.................kann es sein, dass auf diesem Hucken vor ein paar Jahren schon mal die Bezirksmeisterschaften Hannover ausgetragen worden sind? Das ist doch so ne Art Bauschuttdeponie oder?


----------



## Fh4n (17. September 2004)

Was gibs noch für Vorteile als Mitglied?
Also "kostenloser" Eintritt, der ist ja in der Gebühr enthalten, das Trikot eben.
Wird einem auch gezeigt, wie man genau solche Dual Strecken fährt, und machen wir auch Touren zusammen z.B. in Deister?


----------



## Spasemacke (22. September 2004)

japp, genau.
will ich auch alles wissen, was Fh4n wissen will. 
weil ich auch ins team will.
darf man da auch rein wenn einen keine sau kennt???


----------



## harryhallers (22. September 2004)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wo ich die Bilder sehe......
> .................kann es sein, dass auf diesem Hucken vor ein paar Jahren schon mal die Bezirksmeisterschaften Hannover ausgetragen worden sind? Das ist doch so ne Art Bauschuttdeponie oder?



Genau, daher kenne ich den Haufen auch.

da habe ich mein erstes CC Rennen gesehen.

MFG Bang.


----------



## Edith L. (23. September 2004)

Bang schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, daher kenne ich den Haufen auch.
> 
> da habe ich mein erstes CC Rennen gesehen.
> 
> MFG Bang.



....und ich wurde da mal 3.    .....und bekam nen conti slick (Drahtversion)! Ganz toll!!!  
.......auf der Abfahrt gab es da so einen netten Sprunghügel .....und danach nen Anlieger!...und es schien brutal die Sonne vom Himmel...!
...und während des Rennens lief da ne Blonde rum im kurzen knappen Kleidchen, worauf einer nach dem Rennen meinte, da würden selbst die Hunde nervös werden....  
Lang ist's her!  
Greets


----------



## pimpelmoser (29. September 2004)

Schalte mich mal wieder ein  

Natürlich kann man (dann erst recht) Mitglied werden, wenn man keine Sau kennt- dazu ist nen Verein ja da...

Vorteile als Vereinsmitglied sind. u.a. die 

-Benutzung der Strecke Mittwochs von 17uhr bis dunkelheit (naja, bleibt ja bald nimmer viel zeit), sowie Sonntags (12Uhr, ende nach dem "bike-bedarf")

-Streckenbenutzung nach Absprache

-Legale Night-Rides

-Mitspracherecht bezüglich Streckendesign, North-Shore Bau (kommt mit der Zeit...)

-Fahrtechnik- und Race Termine um sich so richtig auszutoben

-Tourentreff/ Fahrgemeinschaft, z.b. auch für Bikeparks á la Winterberg und co.

-"subvention" von Startgeldern und Wettkampfspezifischen ausgaben (verständlicherweise je nach Finanzlage des e.V´s.)

-ein Affengeiles Trikot

-Rabatt bei unseren Sponsoren (siehe Homepage)

und natürlich Bombenstimmung beim Fahren und Rumphilosophieren etc.

HOMEPAGE TBE-Team Black Elite 

*Nächster offener Trainingstermin: Samstag 02.10. * 
(Bitte erst nach unterschreiben des HAFTUNGSVERZICHTs mit dem Biken anfangen)

*Pflicht: Helm, Knieschutzer*

also biss denn!


----------



## roofrockrider (16. Oktober 2004)

Es ist wieder soweit um 14 Uhr, wie jeden Samstag, ist offenes Training auf der Bauschuttdeponie in Empelde bei Hannover. Jeder der möchte kann kommen und die 4Cross Stecke ausgiebig testen.
Kurze Beschreibung :
Strecke hat ca .60 Höhenmeter ist ca. 550m lang ,13 Sprünge, 7 Steilkurven die teilweise bis 2m!! hoch sind , 1 Holzbrückenabstatz ca. 1,8m hoch .
Die Strecke wird natürlich ständig weiter ausgebaut .
mehr infos  www.teamblackelite.de
Frage an Steppenwolf83 "Wo sind die Fotos vom Double" ??
Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Hannover 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pimpelmoser (19. Oktober 2004)

Bin etwas im Stress, daher bitte ich doch, die Verspätung zu entschuldigen...


Hier gibts nu die versprochenen, heiss ersähnten Bilder- nächstes mal fahrn ma mit licht...
















Und noch nen DROP-Video (bitte mit rechtsclick und "Ziel Speichern unter..." öffnen)

erstmal viel spass und kommt gut durch die Nacht  

Bis denn!


----------



## Spasemacke (24. Oktober 2004)

sieht alles suppa aus.
aber noch eine frage:
wie meldet man sich zu dem team an usw.?
reicht ne mail oder sollte mab das samstags machen wenn da jeder auf die strecke kann?
kann man in dem team auch seine lizens machen?


----------



## roofrockrider (25. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Spasemacke,
schau am besten Samstags um 14 Uhr vorbei. 
Haftungsverzicht unterschreiben 3 Euro bezahlen und los gehts.
Wenn du Mitglied im Verein bist entfällt dies natürlich.
Eintreten kannst du direkt Vorort.
Minderjährige, bringen ein Elternteil  mit oder lassen den Haftungsverzicht vorab von einem Elternteil unterschreiben.
Eine Lizenz können wir nicht vergeben, da wir nicht mit dem BDR zusammenarbeiten.
Auf der Strecke ist HELMPFLICHT !!
Schutzausrüstung wie Knie,Schienenbein,Ellenbogen,Schultern,Rücken und
Brustprotektoren sowie Handschuhe werden dringend empfoheln
Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Hannover 
Martin


----------



## Fh4n (25. Oktober 2004)

...könnt ihr den Drop nochmal von vorn filmen, damit man mal die Höhe sieht


----------



## botcha (29. Oktober 2004)

joa macht das ma...man sieht net unbedingt viel von hinten


----------

